# Skype group: ''snooze'' group



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone who's interested in chatting and making friends join my chat group.


My username is pvidal111 so message me


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Is it snooze themed or what?


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nah lol just a name


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice group. I was looking for something like this.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

joked35 said:


> Is it snooze themed or what?


Whats a snooze theme?


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

flaminsnow said:


> Whats a snooze theme?


Sleeping lol


----------



## Liveyourtruth (Oct 9, 2015)

This is great, I've been wanting to join a group like this for a while.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

We don't use skype in the library.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

What?^^


----------



## SocialSeeker (Jul 27, 2015)

Any luck with the group. I have one started but would be open to try someone elses


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this group active?


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm recruiing people to join group


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I 'm open to skyping with more people but I'd have to get to know you through PMS or forums first. I figured out how to skype with my phone since my last post in this thread back in November.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

OK, add me on Skype we can talk there..


----------



## LittleEarthquakes (Jan 13, 2013)

I would also like to know if this group is active.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes the group is active!

The link is below

https://join.skype.com/rHuj9DEiEeV1


----------

